# Kann meinen AP im LAN nicht anpingen oder konfigurieren



## coolibri (7. April 2005)

Kann meinen AP im LAN nicht anpingen oder konfigurieren. Über WLAN kann man sich anmelden um ins LAN zu kommen, doch über LAN komm ich nicht drauf. Weiß nicht welche IP-Adresse er hat. Wie kann ich die heraus bekommen, damit ich ihn konfigurieren kann?
Gruss coolibri


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2005)

Wenn du über WLAN raufkommst kannst du ihn doch auch von da konfigurieren und die IP auslesen. Ansonsten Reset und neu einrichten.


----------



## coolibri (9. April 2005)

Hallo Sinac!

Das mit dem Reset habe ich schon probiert, klappt irgendwie nicht.
Aber wie meinst du komme ich übers WLAN drauf? Konfiguriert wird er über den Browser, da geb ich die IP Adresse ein. Mit dem Rechner der über WLAN einen Emfpang hat kann ich mich doch nur konnekten, oder wie komm ich da an die IP-Adresse.
Wäre schön wenn du mir das noch mal erklären kannst 
Gruss coolibri


----------



## snoopydoo (9. April 2005)

Normalerweise wird die IP Deines Routers/AP's 192.168.1.1 sein. Falls Du nach Eingabe von "ipconfig /all" (ohne Anführungszeichen) in der Konsole keine Rückmeldung bekommst und im Explorer unter Netzwerkumgebung auch nix angezeigt wird, versuch doch einfach mal die Chipsatztreiber neu zu installieren (sind auf der CD zu Deinem Motherboard).

Anschließend gibst Du in einem Browser die obige IP ein und dann bist Du (hoffentlich) auch schon im Konfigurationsdialog Deines Routers.

Toi, toi, toi...

Snoopy


----------



## savvo (10. April 2005)

Hallo

Gib mal in einem CMD-Fenster "ipconfig" ein, danach kopier die IP-Adresse unter Default Gateway in deinem Browser, falls die Verbindung zum Internet über dem AP/Router geht dann sollte es auf dieser Art funktionieren.


----------



## coolibri (14. April 2005)

Danke,
aber wo soll ich die IP Adresse vom AP herbekommen, ich komm ja nicht drauf?


----------



## gorim (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie sieht denn das LAN aus? Ist es ein kleines mit einem Router für den Internetzugang? 

Ein AP hat entweder eine feste IP-Adresse voreingestellt oder bekommt sie per DHCP zugewiesen. Im ersten Fall steht das im Handbuch, beim zweiten müssen wir mehr über das LAN wissen. Wenn es einen Router gibt, der auch als DHCP arbeitet, dann kann man dort in einer Tabelle die IP-Adresse des AP auslesen. In einem größeren Netzwerk mit eigenem DHCP-Server, auf den Du vermutlich keinen Zugriff hast, wirds schon schwieriger.


bis dann
gorim


----------

